# Bessacarr E450 vehicle battery problem



## 89023

Had our E450 since February, but only yesterday the vehicle battery stopped supplying the caravan: however, it still operates the Fiat 'bit' all right.
This happened after putting down the (electric) steps: they wouldn't go back up using the rocker switch, nor would anything in the 'van work when the control panel switch was on 'vehicle battery' - not even the battery charge indicator.
The steps did go back up when I started the engine, so this safety feature must bypass the problem area.
I've tried to find a fuse which might explain this, but no success so far.

Any ideas?

N.B. Tried the dealer, but they're too busy attending motorhome shows....


----------



## 89122

Have you looked at the MCB ( MINATURE CIRCUIT BREAKERS) one may have tripped and cut of your supply.
Eddie


----------



## 89023

*'MCB' suggestion*

Thanks for the suggestion, but can't be that, I'm afraid - the MCB's are tied to the "mains" supply (i.e. electric hookup): nothing to do with vehicle or leisure battery.
:scratch:


----------



## 93795

Hi Angus, I had a similar problem a couple of years ago and it turned out to be the 3 way rocker switch on the Control Panel had stopped working in that position. I obtained a replacement switch from Plug-In Systems and it has been perfect ever since.
Phil.


----------



## 89122

Hi Angus, the MCBs on mine cut out the leisure supply as well when tripped.
Eddie
:?:


----------



## 89023

Hi, Phil,
Checked the rocker switch - afraid it's working O.K. - thanks anyway.

Hi, Eddie,
Checked my MCB's - they're connected only to the mains input - thanks again, tho'.

Cheers,

Angus


----------



## 89023

Hello, again,

Thought I would let you know that the vehicle battery problem has sorted itself out, tho' I haven't discovered exactly how (which isn't very satisfactory, of course).

However, I did manage to have a chat with a workshop technician from the motorhome's supplier, and he told me that they had had a very similar case recently. Apparently, the problem was down to an electrical connector under the bonnet: it was arcing (internally), presumably due to (a) not having been 'made' properly; (b) not being a good enough fit; or (c) having corroded.

I was also told that these vehicles often stand around for many months awaiting their first buyer, and things such as batteries - & probably connections - can deteriorate. I know that my one was 'signed off' by Bessacarr almost exactly one year before first registration.

Thanks again for the replies,

Angus


----------



## TR5

Hi
An old post, I know, but I have been having a similar problem with a Plug-In systems unit in an Autocruise Starlet II (Starburst) wherby if you switch the three way rocker to the vehicle battery there is an intermittant high resistance, so the lights would be exceptionally dim, and the fluorescents would sometimes not "fire up".

The vehicle has been back to the dealer's 5 times so far. They would not accept that there was anything wrong until I have made exceptional noises. Now they say they have replaced the Plug-In systems panel - and I collect the van tomorrow!

Thing is, a high resistance could cause excessive heat at that point, and ultimately the possibility of a fire cannot be ruled out, so I would not accept any excuses for this fault, and demanded rectification or a full refund on the vehicle!.

Anyone else had this problem?

Michael


----------



## 103310

Bessacar E450 Electrical problem. Under the bonnet is a plastic 'box' held on with two nuts, remove this and the THREE fuses in the FOUR fuse holder are one for the electric step One for the fridge and I thiunk one for the boiler. these are Bessacarr instaled fuses and nothing to do with the Fiat side of the van.


----------

